# Wood Ducks in Alaska???



## Clayton

A friend just moved up there a few months ago to Koutzabo (sp?) He said a local told him he had just seen a wood duck fly out of a tree cavity. I guess anything is possible.


----------



## skybust

Ive been up here since 78 and never seen or heard of a wood duck being up in AK. But then again I guess anything is possible


----------



## 2n1shot

Woodducks aren't the only cavity nesters. Both species of goldeneye and buffleheads are cavity nesters that breed/nest in Alaska. The woodduck range is nowhere near Alaska. Like skybust said, anything can happen, but I'd be willing to say it wasn't a woodduck your buddy saw.


----------



## dallen

There are tree's in Kotzebue???? I dont think so.


----------



## 2n1shot

dallen said:


> There are tree's in Kotzebue???? I dont think so.



I just looked it up on the map, it's above the Arctic Circle. Your buddy is either pulling your leg or enjoying too much fire water with the natives.


----------



## dallen

2n1shot said:


> I just looked it up on the map, it's above the Arctic Circle. Your buddy is either pulling your leg or enjoying too much fire water with the natives.



I work there occasionally and can tell you from my recollection.....that place looks like the moon. With a village on it


----------



## Brottboss

Back in the day there was clouds of wooducks. 
Nowdays theres few.


----------



## waldo2382

I've seen one wood duck in Cordova out of season and have heard of one shot in Juneau. Definitely a rarity. No borders in the sky.


----------



## Erich_870

Never seen or heard of one in Juneau.

Erich


----------



## R.A.Coleman

no.


----------



## TyrelPalmer

I live in Juneau, and have heard of them being out the road. Having said that I've never gone out and looked in the two areas that they have been reported, Point Bridget/Cowee Creek mouth and surrounding marsh and wetlands up to the road. It is full of trees there but I still am skeptical.


----------



## Erich_870

TyrelPalmer said:


> I live in Juneau, and have heard of them being out the road. Having said that I've never gone out and looked in the two areas that they have been reported, Point Bridget/Cowee Creek mouth and surrounding marsh and wetlands up to the road. It is full of trees there but I still am skeptical.



There are more moose out there than wood ducks, lol!


----------



## TyrelPalmer

I believe that!


----------

